# Things You Hate/Dislike About Animal Crossing



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Jul 3, 2017)

Let's discuss things we hate/dislike about any/all of the games in the Animal Crossing series~!

What I hate the most is when people go into someone else's town, and they're only there to ruin EVERYTHING. Chopping down trees, digging up bushes, messing with villagers...you get the idea. Honestly, my li'l bro would be that kind of person because he doesn't play games like Animal Crossing and prefers games like Monster Hunter or Xenoblaxe Chronicles X. But other than that, I've never had anyone do that to my town...

[ QUESTIONS ]

* What do you think about Resetting/Time-Traveling?
* Have you ever used Amiibo Cards/Figures?​


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 3, 2017)

Top 10 things I dislike about AC:
1. Nothing
2. Nothing
3. Nothing
4. Nothing
5. Nothing
6. Nothing
7. Nothing
8. Nothing
9. Nothing
10. Whenever I try calling for Nana, Kapp'n responds.

* What do you think about Resetting/Time-Traveling?
Resetting? Oh I really feel bad about that. It's like The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku all over again, but starring Isabelle.
I think time traveling can be quite beneficial, but then again, it's kinda cheating.
* Have you ever used Amiibo Cards/Figures?
Nope. I don't have a reader sadly.


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 4, 2017)

^ It's totally impossible for me to call Fang with the megaphone 


What immediately comes to mind is when villagers change shirts and catchphrases (but ESPECIALLY shirts) with each other. It makes me not want to give them deliveries even though I want the friendship boost, just in case the gift turns out to be an ugly shirt. I don't understand why the option to change their clothes when you talk to Isabelle doesn't just revert them to their original shirt. 

I dislike how there are over 1000 items sold in the Nooklings' and Able Sisters stores but you only get a random selection of a few per day. I'm so glad this community exists so that trading items is possible.

I dislike how hard it is to get the pwp suggestion that you want.


Your questions:
I am guilty of resetting and time traveling a lot. I'm not sure if it counts as cheating, but regardless, I don't think there's any harm in it since ACNL is not a competitive game. There's nothing wrong with resetting to make sure you get a map you like or a villager moves into a certain spot. And some people don't have the time or patience to play year-round or wait days and days for things to happen, and that's ok.

I've never used amiibo cards, I have an old 3ds and don't own an amiibo reader. I like some of the new villagers, but I've heard the cards are really hard to get now.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 4, 2017)

I reset and time travel a lot just to get things done. I'm plot resetting a ton of villagers at the moment and im not gonna wait like a year til Its all done its much easier to time travel to get it over with and perfect!

I have all the amiibo cards and most figures and use them all the time! I love them so much.


Now for things I dislike..
1. I NEED more customization options!! 
2. the 10 villager limit suckssss lemme have 15!
3.This is kind of customization as well but bigger towns, maybe upper and lower levels. 

those are the three main things I can think of for new leaf.


----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)

weeds


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't like how small the town has become in New Leaf. I know it's an issue to do with how large the game is on something as small as the 3DS but I miss how huge the towns were in City Folk and the original game.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jul 6, 2017)

- Weeds. Do I have to say anything?
 - Guilt tripping. More common in the older games, where not playing the game for more than a week and a half would make everyone hate you.
 - Mosquitos. They always bite me everytime I finish a conversation in the GCN game, and in City Folk/Let's Go to the City, they are much smaller than usual.
 - How hard it is to keep villagers inside your town in CF/LGttC. They mention that they are going to move and they say they will make their mind up later. No matter how many times I talk to them, they never mention moving again and then they move out.
 - The small number of villagers allowed in town in the later games, especially CF/LGttC and New Leaf.
 - Gracie in the GCN game.

* Nothing much. I've only time travelled once many months ago as I was trying to get a villager to move out and Bob to move in (eventually I found another way to get him in). I've only ever resetted in New Leaf to unlock the Reset Center and whenever the game crashed.
* No, since I don't have an NFC reader (I have an old 3DS). The amiibo figures I have are not related to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> - Weeds. Do I have to say anything?
> - Guilt tripping. More common in the older games, where not playing the game for more than a week and a half would make everyone hate you.
> - Mosquitos. They always bite me everytime I finish a conversation in the GCN game, and in City Folk/Let's Go to the City, they are much smaller than usual.
> - How hard it is to keep villagers inside your town in CF/LGttC. They mention that they are going to move and they say they will make their mind up later. No matter how many times I talk to them, they never mention moving again and then they move out.
> ...



Hmm The only times my villagers changed their minds about moving is when I talk to them about it, denying or accepting the move.
If I really don't care for when the villager will move, I'll just ignore the rest of their pings, regardless if they are pwps or not.
I actually got some of my villagers to bring up the topic of moving when i talk to them normally after they ping me and accepted them to move out.


----------



## bquinn36 (Jul 7, 2017)

Condensed towns- Not enough room for me to implement ideas into my town because of how small it is...

Plot resetting- Boring.......

Villager interactions- You can't really do much with the villagers. They need to interact more with their surroundings (Catch bugs, fish and maybe even donate to the museum every so often etc.) I'd also like to see them be able to upgrade their houses, maybe after a certain period of time they can expand. Also, there is a lack of villager conversations too in my opinion .

Permanent rocks- ...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

I hate when people are rude on Club Tortimer, like if someone's trying to catch a beetle you don't zoom by (even if it is an accident it is best to walk slowly on the island). I think it's annoying because it has happened to me even though iv'e been very respectful of the other user when they are trying to catch something.

* Honestly it doesn't bug me, I've had to reset my town twice, I've plot resseted a couple times or if something goes wrong I'll reset. It works and is creative and helps a lot of people out.
* Yes and I like the concept


----------



## Vonny (Jul 7, 2017)

Seems like whenever town hits the max amount of residents someone will always want to move 2-3 days later no matter what.  Why can't there ever be a happy period of no one wanting to move so you don't have to worry for a week or two... I always found it annoying having to walk in front of every villager every single day.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

All these bad things happening to you guys about moving vilagers, while there's nothing really wrong with my accounts regarding the topic.


----------



## frogpup (Jul 8, 2017)

I completely HATE how many ugly shirts there are in the game and I hate how my villagers find the absolute worst ones to wear. Another thing I really don't like is when I give someone a catchphrase that fits them and their personality really well and it spread to other villagers... 

Another thing that bothers me (I dont exactly hate it I just want more) is the interaction with villagers like some people said it can be kinda dry.... some villagers really just say the same stuff over and over and its hard to get. I want their AI to get smarter and so they have smarter and more unique conversation


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 8, 2017)

I wish there was an option where you could reset the villagers interior. It's sorta difficult to keep them as original as possible because they're always asking to have packages delivered, giving away items in their home to you, putting things up for sale in Re-tail or interacting with another villager and swapping clothes.

You almost have to do so much to prevent and even so, they will somehow sneak something passed you. I don't mind updating their home a little, but when they fall into the "I'm wearing the barber tee and now my original clothes are packed away in my house!" cycle.

To answer the Qs.

I don't reset or TT, but to each their own.
I have used Amiibos.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Pyoopi said:


> I wish there was an option where you could reset the villagers interior. It's sorta difficult to keep them as original as possible because they're always asking to have packages delivered, giving away items in their home to you, putting things up for sale in Re-tail or interacting with another villager and swapping clothes.
> 
> You almost have to do so much to prevent and even so, they will somehow sneak something passed you. I don't mind updating their home a little, but when they fall into the "I'm wearing the barber tee and now my original clothes are packed away in my house!" cycle.
> 
> ...



I'm actually having fun experimenting Nana's house with lovely furniture and polka dot furniture.
I quickly regret everything when I gave her an eel. I tried giving her a goldfish, but the eel won't budge.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 8, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I'm actually having fun experimenting Nana's house with lovely furniture and polka dot furniture.
> I quickly regret everything when I gave her an eel. I tried giving her a goldfish, but the eel won't budge.



Once they love on something, they will forever treasure it. She probably gave the eel a name, like Olga. Olga the eel is there to stay. Learn to love Olga.  

I goofed real bad by giving Tiffany a partial fossil. Now, Tiffany has a giant t-rex tail sticking into her wall, and refuses to let it go. I tried twice to buy it from her. _"No, I can't! I'm too attached!!"_


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 8, 2017)

- I hate having way too many rocks and not being able to move or remove them
- The ponds locations aren't 100% random
- When a villager moves on a bad spot
- Very few spaces for patterns, I'd like at least 20, since you need at least 10 spots for a cool brick QR path
- You can't fully cover your buildings exterior floors with patterns.
- Yes, I reset and TT.
- No, I don't have any amiibos.


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jul 8, 2017)

Questions: 

No, I don't reset, the game clearly doesn't want you to, and makes you feel bad for it. You should let the game play out the way it plays out, no do-overs.

Yes, I DO Time Travel. I feel like they added a change time option to make it easier to time travel because Nintendo knows people do it. I think they are letting people choose to wait and play in real time, or time travel if they are hardcore gamers. I respect them letting us choose instead of trying to prevent time travel altogether!

Here are the things I dislike about Animal Crossing New Leaf. I think the game is almost perfect the way it is, but there's a few minor things that bug me (no pun intended). I try to avoid issues that involve what they could have but don't. For example, more villagers, more shops, bigger map. They really couldn't help these issues. And they aren't really issues, but player wants. I stuck with things that I believe for the most part could be fixed.

1. It takes waaaaaay too long to run from the dock to the museum and back, especially if it's multiple trips. 

2. On certain event days, you can't have normal conversations with your villagers.

3. Some of the special characters dialogue gets too repetitive, wish they could have different words for them to say every now and then.

4. You can't use silver/gold tools on the island.

5. Lyle is waaaay too dialogue heavy.

That's all I can think of for now. If I get more I will make another reply.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 8, 2017)

I really can't stand that I cannot choose where my villagers houses are plotted  
More customization would be nice instead of randomized maps/building locations/fruit type etc.
I am annoyed that furniture is tedious to move. I like how HHD implemented a new way of moving furniture.
I am bothered the snooty ACNL villagers aren't as snooty as say, ACWW. In general, the dialogue could be more diverse amongst characters.
The immense amount of villagers that exist but only a select few are favorable amongst players. I think the designers of AC need to focus on making more of the villagers look aesthetically appealing, since all their dialogue / personalities are grouped the same anyway.
The lack of texture slots


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 9, 2017)

I think Animal Crossing is great game which, with each main title, is getting better. There are little things that bug me, but I don't think they're strong enough for me to say I hate them. 
I think that resetting is entirely up to the person who owns the town. I personally, have never reset my town since I bought it 4 years ago, and I still love it. Sometimes a person may need to reset if it means them getting into the game more, or they're just bores with the town they have. 
I have no problem with time travelling. I do it myself occasionally and although I try not too, sometimes I give in to temptation of getting my ordered items faster. 
I have used Amiibo cards/figures in my town. I have three Sanrio villagers living in my town which I adore (Marty, Chai, ?toile).


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

My one pet peeve is the house system and where they are placed
Basically what I'm trying to say is I hate it when villagers *cough cough* Cally place there house on your patch of Jacob's Ladders.
It's just a hassle to time travel back and forth for a good placement without hacking

Otherwise it's an amazing game with an even better community <3


----------



## jozial (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't like that villagers could just leave at any point. No matter how often you talk to them or how many requests you accept and complete, they could just leave. No built in friendship system makes it hard to care too much about villagers. I remember when I first started playing, Greta was my favorite villager, I adored her and talked to her all the time, but the day she said she wanted to move left me kinda dumbfounded. I was sitting there wondering if I had done something wrong. After that I didn't really care about villagers much


----------



## lumenue (Jul 12, 2017)

DEFINITELY the villager house placement system.  I wish we could move the house in the days before they move in!

I also dislike how long it takes to get PWPs.  I can run around my town for hours and get nothing - totally annoying!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 13, 2017)

I absolutely adore the game, but there are a few things that frustrate me.
1.) Letting the villagers move wherever they want. I like that the new update has helped this issue (they can't move on paths/QR designs now) but still. They're able to place their homes in spots Tom Nook and Isabelle would never let me go! It's annoying when I think I've got my town all worked out in a way that the villagers should have to move somewhere specific - only to realize no, they can move super close to retail! 
2.) Villagers moving out randomly. I get that this is a real time game, and I love that aspect! But my real life consists of school, work, family, and friends. So sometimes I don't get a chance to play for a week or so... I shouldn't be penalized by having a surprise villager move out!  
3.) PWP restrictions. This is regarding how we obtain the PWPs (waiting ages for a villager to suggest them) and the placement restrictions make me sad.
4.) Tree restrictions! I want cedar trees everywhere, why does the game make them ungrowable in certain areas! I also wish all the cedar trees got Christmas lights  it would also be nice if I could order cedar/regular trees in bulk!
5.) More space for QR designs! I want more space! It would just be nice if I didn't need extra characters solely for the purpose of laying paths 
6.) Why. Can't. I. Get. Rid. Of. Rocks. Honestly, I hate them. They interfere with house placements, PWPs, and paths. I don't care about getting free bells _that_ much, why can I just keep one around for the sake of finding bugs?


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 13, 2017)

Just how boring it can be because there isn't much to do. I have a habit of coming back for 1 - 2 weeks, leaving for 3 months, and then coming back 1-2 (repeat).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 15, 2017)

I hate that there's not enough pattern space. I need lots more.Even 10 more slots would come in handy.

I hate that New Leaf only allows 8 custom design signs. 10 would be nice.

Only having 8 letters for a town name drives me crazy.

I dislike it when people review your dream town and critique every single thing. Your music, your flower combos, your paths, your house is too cluttered or too empty, etc, etc. Theres no wrong way to decorate. Can't people just focus on the positives?  We all have different tastes and design styles.


----------



## walnut (Jul 16, 2017)

Honestly, I hate how RARE it is for certain bugs to spawn (lookin' at you, tarantula) only to have them be almost impossible to catch on top of that. I was up to 3 am, sleep deprived, and had been attacked by the third tarantula i'd seen since they'd started spawning and I just started BAWLING like the giant baby I am lmao...

I also... have such mixed feelings about the amiibo cards / figures being such a big part of the game now. I'm broke and have a very old original 3ds. I can't afford a new one or a scanner. Let alone the actual cards and figures themselves. I feel like it's sort of an elitism thing now. I'm sure that's not what Nintendo intended by releasing the update, but in every AC related community I've ever been in, that's how it's felt... 

Also dead spots. Can they not. I get why they're a thing, I really do... I just wish they weren't haha.

Anyway, as for your questions:
* What do you think about Resetting/Time-Traveling? After the time I accidentally traveled five years into the future and one of my favorite starter villagers moved out, I've been terrified of messing up that badly again. So I don't do it. I don't care if other people do it though. As a matter of fact, my cousin frequently time travels just to make it night time so she and i can go beetle hunting together on her island~ Pretty nifty, I think. 
* Have you ever used Amiibo Cards/Figures? Nope, lol. I guess that's kind of obvious from my above rant, though OTL


----------



## neiro (Jul 16, 2017)

you'd think for a game that can fit 10 villagers and adds displaying many town projects, there'd be more space... but they made the maps too tiny!! i feel like the original animal crossing had a much bigger map? another thing i miss about the first game is you already knew where villagers were going to move in since there'd be a sign post :-(

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah this sounds silly but i feel like the villagers are too nice to the point they lose their personality. i remember how cruel the grumpy / snooty villagers were lol. they'd call you fat and take your stuff


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 17, 2017)

I really really really hate how you can't move rocks and how the tools end up taking up a lot of space in the pockets


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 18, 2017)

I already posted here once but I have to add that I really dislike the 30 pwp limit. I had no idea that I had built 20 already so now a lot of my plans are out the window, especially for little things like benches and streetlights :/ I wish at least the 3 bridges didn't count towards the limit.

I agree with tools taking up a lot of inventory space. To save a bit of space I put the slingshot, megaphone, and watering can in envelopes and take them out when I need them, but that means that I usually have to empty my mailbox twice. Which reminds me - I wish we could get rid of letters while inside buildings! When I read the letters in my house (mainly to escape the full mailbox noise...) the option to toss them doesn't appear.

I also dislike the lack of pattern space. Even with three characters, I'm still going to have to use a one-tile path because I'm using the space for other custom designs. I really don't want to create a fourth character just for paths!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 19, 2017)

i don't really hate anything, because i love acnl hehe but things that don't make me smile are:
1. villagers changing into awful shirts! so many shirts are so ugly please ;;;
2. villagers turning their houses into fish farms! when they first arrive, their houses are so cute! and then one day they invite me over and BAM! FISH FARM
3. i think it was just a tiny bit of a design team oversight to let villagers plot wherever they want. for a game that stresses building the aesthetics of your town and decorating and planting outside, they make it awfully hard to have nice layouts. i think it's oookay if you have 10 or 9 set villagers that are your forever residents, because you can work around their houses to make it nice, but what if you want to switch out villagers occasionally just for a change of flavor? there's little to no guarantee that they will plot in the same spot (esp if you aren't using amiibos and are just having natural move-ins), and bam! your orchard or flower garden is ruined! every time you want a new villager, you have to restructure........... that is... unless you plot reset, but i mean.... i'm just thinking if you played the game without that kind of stuff
4. FISH FARM
5. i wish we could have more pwps! and i wish that we could have more trees without ruining perfect town status. it would be so cute to have a very very foresty town, but if you want to keep your town perfect, you can't go over 200 trees/bamboo
6. inventory! i know it got loads better with the secret storage, but i'm a total hoarder, so i've filled that up haha

i only time travel if i'm plot resetting and i messed up patterning over a certain place and the villager keeps moving there! that's when i time travel back a day and pattern it over safely! also everyone once in a while when i'm desperate for cash and need to order something for someone on the forum 
and i caved a couple weeks ago and bought a couple packs of amiibo cards! i've only invited one villager to move in, but i've used the cards for desert island escape and to get meow coupons and to get npc pictures!


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 20, 2017)

The number one thing that comes to mind is how much I hate the letter writing process. It takes forever to write out letters good enough to have a positive impact on friendship XP I'm hoping that whatever this new App does, it allows for us to write out letters to our villagers via our phones. I also hate when they copy catchphrases from one another XP I once had three or four people in the town all with the same catch phrase.

I reset and time travel. I reset when I want to experience the full game all over again. I've done this twice I think. I time travel when I want to play longer than what one day can really allow, but I only tt one day at a time.
I haven't. XP I like the card aspect though to bring in chosen villagers.


----------



## Presea (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd say the only thing that's bothered me would be making my own clothing.. somehow I've felt limited by the template.. would be nice if they could've added like a simplified 3d modeling tool you know for more fancy dresses and such or cosplaying even lol


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 22, 2017)

- Gyroids buried in the floor day after rain/snow. I totally hate them;
- Autumn. I don't like those red/brown leaves and grass;
- When villagers ask for new greetings and catchphrases;
- When villagers wear clothes the same color of their bodies, looks like they are naked;
- Mosquito stinging the mayor and flea on villagers.


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

The fact that I've been playing about since it came out and my encyclopedia is nowhere near done, no matter how hard I've been trying to finish it!


----------



## pmykus (Aug 1, 2017)

Things that bother me in ACNL:
1. Pond near Re-Tail.
2. Repetitive greetings every single time you enter or exit the shops. Once a day would be good with me.
3. Level of interaction with some furniture items, such as slides and backyard pools. Cant use them.
4. Be able to give gift to villagers while talking to them, rather than having to mail it every time.
5. No way to get furniture through a complete catalog. at least the basic 5 pieces from the 8 themes according to HHA.
6. Visiting Dream Villages doesn't add homes to HHA Showcase.
7. Only 3 bridges to cross the river.
8. Load times when entering houses and different rooms and shops.
Does anyone else find these things annoying?


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Aug 1, 2017)

-I absolutely HATE how you can't demolish the big rocks. They've caused me so many problems in the past. I hate them with a burning passion.
-Villagers picking up other villager's catchphrases and it spreads everywhere.
-Villagers wearing ugly clothes and how Isabelle can't reset them to their default shirt.. why gym tees??? It should be default.
-Villagers only having 4 personalities per gender. Seriously? :I There could be a lot more than just 8 personalities.
-When you talk to villagers and they say the _exact same thing_ 2-3 times in a row.
-Grass deterioration being really tedious to control.


----------



## gldawn (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't know if this is still a thing because I just started playing again after a long break, but I hate when people hold you hostage on the multiplayer island in ACNL. Lost my only chance at a silver axe that way.


----------



## Hayley4394 (Aug 1, 2017)

I kind of like time traveling and being able to reset! Sometimes I need to get some PWP's done so I will skip forward a day. Also when i'm trying to get a villager to move into a certain spot I will time travel.

Three things I dislike/want to change:

1. I wish we could pick exactly where our villagers put their houses.
2. I wish we could move stuff around our town the way we can in HHD. Like I wish I could put some furniture items outside.
3. I wish we could put paths and patterns under some of the PWP's just like in HHD.


----------



## chillv (Aug 1, 2017)

One thing I think ruins the experience for me is the way that you make money in this series. It's honestly starting to get ridiculous. Beetle and shark hunting and all these other tricks has gotten old, really fast and I find it boring and repetitive, to be honest.

Yet, they let you do jobs in this game. You can run errands and work for brewster. Heck, in the older games you helped out Tom Nook. Yet they barely pay you anything for this. I think like 500 bells for the errands and no more than like 1,500 for the others. Lol, no. I'm not saying it should be easy, but maybe having some optional jobs you can do or something to make money would get rid of some of the repetition.

Also, I'm not so fund of the whole fact that pretty much literally everything in this game in for decoration. Not everything has to be interactive, but my god at least give some stuff some type of utilization or interaction. Heck, since there are things like ice cream and such in the game. make it how you can grab a piece from the pastry table just as a thing for fun.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 1, 2017)

gldawn said:


> I don't know if this is still a thing because I just started playing again after a long break, but I hate when people hold you hostage on the multiplayer island in ACNL. Lost my only chance at a silver axe that way.



The welcome amiibo update fixed that with a "go home!" Botton on the touch screen


----------



## Boccages (Aug 3, 2017)

The graphics and art style. Compared to other Nintendo series, Animal Crossing games always look poorly made. The art style is the same as it was when the first game came out nearly 20 years ago. 

I hope Nintendo puts more money in the development of the Nintendo Switch version and that it looks at least as good as that AC track in Mario Kart 8. Anything less and it'll be disappointing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

Let's see... The Gracie fashion checks (it's nearly impossible to prepare for it, you never know when she's coming and there's 4 checks out of at least 12 themes.
Weeds
Villager House Placement and Plot resetting
Placing down paths (a b**** to deal with)
Getting dreamies
Getting amibos (why can't you just give us the things without the restriction!)
Things to do (There is literally next to nothing to do in Animal Crossing unless you time travel)
Badges (Makes everyone look cool, because almost every one is hard to get)
Making everything look pretty (are you serious? Fashion is an issue in this game?)


----------



## gh0st (Aug 3, 2017)

Hmm... this is a really hard question. It's pretty much my favorite game. 

Let's see.... villagers moving on top of stuff I don't want them to.... but that rarely happens to me.

And... hm. Lyle? Yeah. He annoys me. 

That's it.


----------



## Rianna (Aug 4, 2017)

- I miss the journal thing in the GC version.  It would basically act as a calendar for you - letting you know in advance for holidays and villager birthdays.
- I wish Isabelle would just be like, "hey this animal wants to move here, where is a good spot?" Actually I wish we had more mayoral duties, instead of dumping it all on Isabelle.  
- I don't like the rude response to Harriet when she says you'd look good with a boy's hairstyle and you don't want one.

* I'll "reset" to get the Reset Center pwp, but other than that I don't.
* I'll only change the time of day that I play, but I won't skip forward or back.  Unless I've missed a holiday or birthday.


----------



## bonucci (Aug 5, 2017)

I hate how villagers just place their house anywhere, plot resetting is really tiring and sometimes not even worth the amount of stress you end up dealing with.

I also hate how there's a 16 villager cycle. I'm the type to get tired and quit playing for a few months sometimes and whenever I come back to see a dreamie has moved... wow. I hate how we have to go through TONS of villagers first before being able to get them back. I understand how they want us to experience each villager or whatever but still. D:

I time-travel ALL THE TIME because there isn't much to do in just one day, so I don't mind about that.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 7, 2017)

I dislike it when villagers change their mind about moving. Also, I find it that mosquitos bite me every few when it's evening. Also, It's annoying when you trip over because of bad luck. I find rocks annoying when you're trying to do paths, always ending up where you don't want them! Also, when a villager requests a PwP, and you get nothing in return for completing it 


* What do you think about Resetting/Time-Traveling?
I find Time-Travelling quite useful, eg wanting villagers to move, or to complete a PwP.

* Have you ever used Amiibo Cards/Figures?
No, but I'm hoping to get an NFC Reader & some cards soon!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 7, 2017)

One thing that has always made me dislike animal crossing in any way is the limitation of designing your town with trees, specifically cedar saplings and not being able to plant them in the lower part of your town or not being able to plant stuff wherever you want it with trees and bushes without hacking, considering I'm all about creating forest-y natural like towns. Like I want to be able to plant cedars anywhere and to be able to plant a tree right along the river. Trees grow along rivers and I've seen it in real life, like c'mon Nintendo. 

* What do you think about Resetting/Time-Traveling?

Resetting is so addicting because it's a fresh clean slate given to you, but I have to learn to stay away from it so I don't work so hard then reset all over again for nothing. Time-traveling is also fine, but I think I abuse it too much for when I want villagers out of my town lol. 

* Have you ever used Amiibo Cards/Figures?

Yes, I have all the figurines except for Kapp'n, Resetti, and Spring Isabelle. And I have quite a bit of cards including 6 Welcome Amiibo but I don't have a lot.


----------

